
Facebook Graph Search: Marketing Opportunities and a Potential Privacy Nightmare - fryed7
http://www.stateofsearch.com/search-graph-privacy/
======
silverbax88
I don't want to sound mean, but if people aren't smart enough to keep their
lives out of Facebook, then let them get burned.

It's not rocket science. I've had a Facebook account for years and there is
nothing - absolutely NOTHING -on my Facebook account that I would worry about
an employer seeing. That means no political views, no off-color humor, NOTHING
that I would not say or post in public, in broad daylight. I will never
understand why some people can't get this through their heads.

~~~
bilbo0s
Keep in mind that FB can, and does, track your browser usage whether you are
logged in or not. So even though some info may not currently be in the graph,
they certainly have a pretty good dossier covering everything you do on the
internet.

It's not only what you put on your FB that counts, it's anything you have done
on the internet from a browser.

~~~
graeme
Is there a reliable way to stop this browser tracking, apart from quitting
Facebook?

~~~
S4M
I might be wrong, but you could use a dedicate browser for facebook and
nothing else.

~~~
biafra
On a Mac you could use fluid with a separate cookie store for this.

------
venomsnake
Well ... if they are male chances of liking porn and guns are so high that you
shouldn't bother searching.

And in the last 10 years the notion that everybody is a freak in his numerous
personal ways began to take hold anmog the populace. But the institutions
became more easily offended and prude.

But I suppose with the inevitable dieout of the current gen of employers the
next just won't bother with searching ... it will be like - why bother - I
will find crap for everyone.

~~~
paulgb
There are lots of guys who don't like guns. I've only lived in a few liberal
US cities so maybe my perception is skewed, but I (as a Canadian) thought the
gun-loving american stereotype largely represented a minority.

~~~
omni
Gun ownership seems to be in the high 40% range according to Gallup data.

[http://themonkeycage.org/blog/2012/07/21/the-declining-
cultu...](http://themonkeycage.org/blog/2012/07/21/the-declining-culture-of-
guns-and-violence-in-the-united-states/)

~~~
Turing_Machine
"People willing to tell a stranger on the phone that they own a gun" is not
the same group as "people who actually own a gun". At all.

~~~
refurb
Exactly, I would assume it's probably higher than 40%.

There are an estimated 270M civilian-owned guns and 132M households in the US.
So basically 2 guns per household. If you estimate gun ownership at 50%,
that's 4 guns per gun-owning household.

~~~
Turing_Machine
My gut feeling (and that's all it is -- which makes it just about as accurate
as the Gallup data) is that it's closer to 70% than 40%.

------
InclinedPlane
This was, of course, 100% predictable. Facebook has never given even a
fractional, hypothetical shit about privacy, except in so far as they are
absolutely compelled to by their users, which is rare. They certainly have
shown little evidence that they have ever thought seriously about the deeper
implications and privacy impact of any features they have rolled out.

------
jere
I had a long, snarky comment about how no sane person would do X, Y, and Z on
their public profile.

But then I realized graph search shows you to friends of friends. This is a
potential shitstorm and I'm not sure I value my facebook account enough to be
in it.

------
Tichy
How would Facebook know who likes porn (except assuming everybody likes porn,
obviously)? Those who say so on their Facebook profile are presumably not very
concerned about that information leaking out?

~~~
bilbo0s
Well...

Most are logged into FB when they browse their porn, so FB definitely knows
what porn and how often the user browses it. Whether or not that info would
end up in the graph, I don't know. I don't THINK it would? Not sure.

In any case, FB definitely HAS the information. Just a matter of whether they
would let anyone else have it. I could see it being a valuable "background
check" type service.

Actually, now that I think about it... FB tracks your browsing whether you are
logged in or not. So they would probably have A LOT of information on people
who like porn.

~~~
johnnymonster
I would really love for you to prove that FB or any other website for that
matter can sniff the site traffic of any other window or tab that you have
open, when you are logged into facebook on another window/tab. Cookies and
history are locked by domain, plain and simple. Unless you have a conspiracy
that FB is planting spyware on peoples computers.

~~~
Tichy
Almost every web site has a Facebook button. That's how they do it.

There is also the possibility of web site owners cooperating on the server
side to track users. Maybe not as common yet, but not inconceivable.

------
lifeisstillgood
I see Facebook as a walled garden, just as AOL was, and I have often looked
forward to a day when people shared their updates in an open and non
proprietary format.

This just points out that utopia has its downsides - even without a walled
garden we would share this stuff - and the graph would still exist. Facebook
is crap at privacy but frankly it's just sharing what we want to share (with
our friends)

I think Scott McNeally was horribly right - privacy is gone

------
mindcrime
Many of my co-workers are "friends" with me on Facebook anyway, and I post so
much pro-gun related material, that no-one has to ask to know that I'm solidly
pro-gun. I also login to Facebook from work, on my work laptop (this is
considered acceptable at my workplace, as long as you don't spend all day on
there, and get your work done).

OTOH, I do my pr0n surfing at home, on my own time, using Chrome in incognito
mode, and don't advertise anything about it to anyone.

The moral of this story? Stuff I want kept private, doesn't go on Facebook in
the first place. If it's on Facebook, by definition, it's something I don't
mind people knowing.

------
LogicX
Site down. Cache:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?hl=en&q=cac...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?hl=en&q=cache%3Awww.stateofsearch.com%2Fsearch-
graph-privacy%2F)

------
jentulman
Off topic, but that jumpy, sticky page title is really really annoying. It
jumps over the point I like to scroll the top of the paragraph I'm currently
reading to.

------
dsr_
About You: [EDIT]

I like falsifying statistics and Lying to Facebook

~~~
feralmoan
I'm a 77 year old Filipino lady who's crazy about sci-fi and gets to some
pretty wild outdoor parties

------
amaxerlite
the solution is simple, don't put anything online you don't want anyone to
see, this should be known by now.

Also this is the most wretched and terrible website layout I've ever seen, I
couldn't even finish the article and will never return to this site.

------
dromidas
I didn't know we had any competition named "Porn and Guns". Cool name though.

